# Rechtliche Schritte gegen Massen-Anfragen, die hohen Traffic verursachen



## Pullmann (18. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein tolles Problem und zwar habe ich eine Internetseite die einen masiven Traffic verursacht hat. Laut Webalizer wurde dieser am 10/11/12.04.06 verursacht mit ca. 70Gb, ca.55GB und dann nochmal kleine 5GB.

Alle diese Anfragen belaufen sich lediglich auf 3 Hostnamen die jeweils nur einen anderen Anfang haben aber vom gleichen System her kommen. Soll heißen Server1.domain.de
Server2.domain.de Server3.domain.de

Die Anfragen dieser 3 Adressen belaufen sich auf lediglich 6 Besucher die diesen Traffic verursacht haben sollen. 

Da mein Account jedoch nur 50 GB inkl. hat darf ich jetzt mit ca.50 Euro Nachzahlung rechnen. 

Weiß einer ob ich irgendwelche möglichkeiten habe rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten?


----------



## Gumbo (18. April 2006)

Bevor du über rechtliche Schritte nachdenkst, solltest du erst einmal weitere Anfragen dieses Ursprungs in die Schranken verweisen, ihnen also Fehlermeldungen zurückschicken. Danach würde ich mich mit dem Verantwortlichen in Verbindung setzen und ihn auf diese Vorfälle hinweisen und deine Reaktion darauf mitteilen. Denn es kann auch sein, dass er selbst Opfer ist und jemand sein (unsicheres) System ausgenutzt hat.
Erst danach würde ich über rechtliche Schritte nachdenken.


----------



## Pullmann (18. April 2006)

HI,

ja klar so hatte ich das auch vor das ich mich vorher mit denen in Verbindung setzte. Es war nur eine allgemeine Frage ob ich irgendwas in der Hinterhand habe gegen diesen Mist!


----------



## Gumbo (18. April 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich da etwas übergfragt. Vielleicht solltest du dich mit einem Anwalt für Internetrecht auseinandersetzen, der wird soetwas sicherlich wissen.


----------



## Dr Dau (18. April 2006)

Hallo!

Bei der Datenmenge frage ich mich natürlich um was für Daten es sich da handelt.
Jedenfalls wohl kaum bloss um Webseiten. :suspekt: 

Da es sich ja um mehrere Server von einem Betreiber handelt, würde ich eher auf eine Fremdverlinkung als auf eine Serverspiegelung tippen.
Daher würde ich folgende .htaccess vorschlagen um eine Fremdverlinkung für bestimmte Dateien zu unterbinden:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_REFERER} !^http://www.deine-domain.de/
RewriteRule .*\.(mpg|MPG|mpeg|MPEG|avi|AVI|mp3|MP3)$ http://www.andere-domain.de/fuer/alternativen/inhalt.jpg [R,L]
```
Hierbei habe ich jetzt mal an grössere Dateien gedacht. 
Ich denke das Prinzip dürfte soweit klar sein.
Kann auch sein dass Du für den alternativen Inhalt eine Subdomain verwenden kannst, dieses habe ich allerdings nie ausprobiert.

Rechtlich, so denke ich, kannst Du nichts machen.
Zumindest aber würden evtl. entstehende Prozesskosten den Schaden übersteigen.
Es steht Dir allerdings frei dem Betreiber eine Abmahnung zukommen zu lassen.
Aber wie Gumbo schon gesagt hat, da solltest Du einen Anwalt für Internetrecht befragen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Pullmann (4. Mai 2006)

Um nochmal auf das Thema zurück zukommen:

Also den Logfiles zufolge, wurde zunächst die Internetseite komplett durchgegangen, um warscheinlich nach der größten Datei, die sich auf dem Server befindet, zu suchen. Dann wurde diese durchgehend aufgerufen und somit der Traffic verursacht! Die ganze Sache kam aus dem Wohnheim einer Uni.


----------



## Gumbo (4. Mai 2006)

Und welche Konsequenzen ziehst du daraus? Hast du eine Gegenmaßnahme eingeleitet oder was hast du gemacht oder hast du nun vor?


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Mai 2006)

Scheint ja eine interessante Datei zu sein. 

Hmm, Wohnheim einer Uni.....
Ist es denn auch immer die gleiche IP oder zumindest ein bestimmer IP Bereich?
Dann könntest Du den Zugriff mittels einer .htaccess unterbinden.


----------

